# Skier vs. Snowboarders fun battle arguments collection thread



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

So, it always awesome to make fun of when there is one skier in your group of snowboarder. Being the single snowboarder in a group of free skiers is really shitty.

So lets gather some fun jab in your face arguments against skiers!

1. Without snowboarders, carving skis would never have been created
2. We can do on 1 boards what you guys need 2 for.
3. Do you need those stick to keep your balance huh?
4. Always great: Skiing is really easy you just go forward like walking.


Got any smart ass comments to add to this? Please, this is not a skier vs snowboarder debate, any pro in any sport has my respect.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Skiers are cranky because their boots suck.....I have had skiers tell me this.

I respect anyone who tries either sport and sticks with it.


----------



## fredv1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Skiing is the rollerblading of the skate world!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I ride with skiers and am open to trying one day... with that said, whenever a skier asks me why I don't ski instead, I reply with:

Because I'm Asian... we only use chopsticks for eating our food.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

In fairness skiers can go much faster and much bigger than snowboarders. Also, without skiers we wouldn't have "ski resorts" so they're a necessary evil 

Then again, a skier on a rail always looks like (I think Burritos said this first so give him credit) some kid wearing size 42 rollerblades. Just awkward. Another thing he points out is the annoying tendency of skiers to "count it" even if they fail the landing. If you google for "Triple backflip" etc., you'll find dozens of ski videos where the dude _doesn't_ land it. Burritos actually wrote a whole blog post about this and it was pretty good.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I used to ski. Now I snowboard. Skiing is fun, but snowboarding is FUN.

Biggest thing I disliked about skiing was having my tips cross on me. Biggest thing I hate about snowboarding is having to undo back foot to skate on flats.

tagline: We don't have to worry about our tips crossing.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> I ride with skiers and am open to trying one day... with that said, whenever a skier asks me why I don't ski instead, I reply with:
> 
> Because I'm Asian... we only use chopsticks for eating our food.


Ahaha nice one!




Donutz said:


> tagline: We don't have to worry about our tips crossing.


Lolled! Hahaha very good.


Keep them coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

fredv1 said:


> Skiing is the rollerblading of the skate world!


I think Ski Blades are the Rollerblades of the Snow Sports world. 

Ask your friends in ski boots to race you up and down stairs.

Do you really need to carry all that equipment to the hill?

Skiers only had one tip on their skis till they realized how cool riding switch was, now they are just doing it all backwards.


----------



## Shred Sauce (Feb 19, 2021)

Leo said:


> I ride with skiers and am open to trying one day... with that said, whenever a skier asks me why I don't ski instead, I reply with:
> 
> Because I'm Asian... we only use chopsticks for eating our food.


hahahaha, Woah calm down Jamal.


----------



## Shred Sauce (Feb 19, 2021)

Why are most snowboard jokes one liners?




_So the skiers can understand them!_


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Bored skiers go snowboarding


----------

